# ¿Qué bici para dama que inicia?



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Hola

Primero que nada un saludo a todos y mis mejores deseos para este nuevo año 2011. Ya tenía mucho que visitaba este lugar, y nuevamente pido su ayuda.

Pues resulta que mi novia se animó a darle a la bici de montaña, así que ahora ando buscando una bici para ella.

Obvio, por ser mujer y estar iniciando necesitaría algo ligero, a su medida, cuquis.

Conociéndola, dudo mucho que de inicio le entre a algo rudo, más bien sería algo de XC muy leve. No hace mucho deporte, así que su condición física le hará iniciar de a poco.

Y por ser de principiante, tampoco necesito algo caro o sofisticado, eso el tiempo lo dirá.

¿Qué opciones hay en bicis de montaña para dama principiante, en que rango de precio. Qué será una buena opción para ella?

Saludos


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Bueno, yo te diría que no necesita una bicicleta especial para dama (WS women specific) la mejor opción es buscar un cuadro pequeño que le quede bien, quizás cambiar la potencia por una más corta


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Turbo tiene un modelo para mujer, el TX 300, se ve decente, viene con grupo alivio y frenos hidraulicos shimano. Checalo, por precio seguro te conviene. Si en realidad le agarra el gusto ya podrás cambiar componentes o de plano migrar a algo de gama un poco mas alta. En cuanto a calidad, mi primera bicicleta fue una Turbo Epic que ahora usa mi esposa (con algunas adecuaciones por su menor estatura). Yo le di carrilla y ahi sigue andando, el cuadro es de buena calidad.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Por ahí me llegó una oferta de una specialized myka (que son de geometría para mujer) con freno de disco y anda por ahí de los $10,000.

Ya sé que aquí hay muchos que no gustan de specialized, pero no es para mi sino para una chica que inicia.

Ahora bien... con esa lana, no podré conseguir una alubike de gama alta que sea mejor que la specialized. O incluso podría conseguir algo como trek, merida, etc?


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

No existe algo asi como una "alubike de gama alta" a menos que sea de carbon. Checa el catalogo 2011 de Alubike a ver si algo te convence. La Spec se ve bien, si tienes el varo y sientes que la bici no se va a sub-utilizar, adelante.


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola Klavius, yo soy chica y fijate ke yo inicié con una Turbo de centro comercial, pero como sabrás son bicicletas muy pesadas y para alaguien ke inicia si fue una gran decepción y a punto de tirar la toalla estuve, solo que afortunadamente conocí a un chico que gustaba del mismo deporte y me recomendó comprar una bicicleta de mujer y de aluminio asi que buscando y buscando, en Mercadolibre me compré una Myka Sport Disc que me salió como en 8 mil pesos x ser un mod. anterior al año en ke estabamos y con ella fui la mujer mas feliz y eso ke no le daba mucho a andar pedaleando (aún sigo igual) claro llego el momento en que migre a una doble suspensión y fue de la misma Marca Specialized pero ahora la ocmpré de caballero y creas o no si sentí mucho al diferencia, un poco mas larga, alta y pesada y eso ke era mi talla.

Por lo que quise comprarme una rigída como la que tuve primero La myka, asi que anduve cotizando y como el año pasado me quedé con las ganas de una santa cruz Juliana asi que le pregunté a Luis Carretero de Puebla (the last biker)que es quién te puede ayudar a traerlas de USA a un buen precio , pero queria una rigída pero termino haciendome ver mi realidad y ahora seré la Feliz dueña de una Juliana santa cruz (doblesuspension).

A lo que voy con todo esto es a que si quieres que tu chica guste de este deporte tienes que hacer el esfuerzo por comprarle una buena burra y que mejor que sea de dama 

porque Nosotras las mujeres tenemos:

Piernas más largas: necesitamos un Tubo horizontal con más ángulo.

Tronco más corto y estrecho: Manillares más estrechos; Potencias más cortas; Tubo de dirección más corto

Menos fuerza: Tubos más delgados; Horquillas y amortiguadores adaptados para el peso de la mujer

Pelvis más anchas: Sillín específico; Tubo horizontal con más ángulo

Ángulo sacro-lumbar más pequeño: Sillín específico; Tubo horizontal con más ángulo

Claro que segun he leido a una de chico puedes hacerle algunas adaptaciones, pero no me convence del todo, por ello mugré de mi doble Specialized de caballero a una de dama.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mtb02 said:


> santa cruz Juliana asi que le pregunté a the last biker que es quién te puede ayudar a ...................................
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Otro voto por la Myka... Giant seguro debe tener algo en su linea, pero no he visto en el mercado de Mexico.

Titus por ejemplo, recomendaba tallas para hombre para mujeres mas altas de 1.65m (5' 5")... obvio, con las otras adaptaciones mencionadas por Mtb02 para acomodarlas a su ergonomia. Para mujeres por debajo de esa estatura, tenian medidas especificas de dama. Asi que por ahi puedes ver tambien y eso amplia tus opciones, si es que es el caso.

Yo por ejemplo le quiero armar a mi esposa mi cuadro Nashbar... a mi me queda justo, pero a ella le queda bien porque es de geometria compacta. El pex es que tengo puras partes que su peso se mide en toneladas... y me faltan las ruedas y frenos. Ya tengo tijera, desviadores, postes, pedales, etc.

Suerte!!


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

klavius said:


> Obvio, por ser mujer y estar iniciando necesitaría algo ligero, a su medida, cuquis.
> 
> Y por ser de principiante, tampoco necesito algo caro o sofisticado, eso el tiempo lo dirá.


Creo que todos sabemos que *ligero" y "barato" no pertenecen el la misma oracion 

Ante este dilema, lo preferible es gastar lo mas posible: una bici chafa solo la va a hacer aborrecer el deporte y lo peor que puede pasar es te tengas que venderla y recuperar la inversion original.

De cualquier manera, enhorabuena que tu SO (significant other) le quiera dar caña a la pedaleada.


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

spinerguy said:


> Creo que todos sabemos que *ligero" y "barato" no pertenecen el la misma oracion
> 
> Ante este dilema, lo preferible es gastar lo mas posible: una bici chafa solo la va a hacer aborrecer el deporte y lo peor que puede pasar es te tengas que venderla y recuperar la inversion original.
> 
> De cualquier manera, enhorabuena que tu SO (significant other) le quiera dar caña a la pedaleada.


:thumbsup: Bien dicho !!

A alguien que se quiere iniciar lo minímo, minímo, minímo ( y ya muy minímo) que puedes regalarle es una alubike y de ahi a darle para arriba


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Cual es la definicion de "bici chafa" y porque lo "minimo, minimo, ya muy minimo" es Alubike? Cuantos de uds iniciaron en una bici importada? Yo no, y sigo con mi Alubike, y me lleva y me trae a donde sea. La he llevado a Xinte Rock, cada fin al Desierto o al Ajusco, el fin de semana pasado subí de La Venta a Cerro San Miguel. Vaya, que el servicio me lo da, e igual siento que la Turbo me hubiera llevado, mas ahora con los cambios que le he hecho. Tal vez soy el mejor ejemplo de un "cheap bastard", pero no veo la necesidad de gastarse varios miles de pesos cuando hay opciones economicas, y mas aun para quienes apenas comienzan. Tal vez el problema es que son nacionales, y a algunos les gusta apantallar con nombres impronunciables y pinturas bonitas.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

A todos nos gusta apantallar con bicis de colores y nombres exóticos... así somos los bikers, esta en nuestra sangre... como warp lo ha dicho antes "no es como ruedes, sino como te veas"


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

La deifinición de "bici chafa" se la pone uno y su bolsillo...eso creo que no tiene discu jeje
lo importante es darle a la rodada mi buen Jack...ahora tambien estamos los que como yo, no nos armamos bicis de miles y miles de pesos, pero si nos gusta que queden bonitas  

Como se dijo ya en este foro una vez, el Foro Mex es un poco elitista y ya no hay mucho que se haga contra eso..."se hizo asi, ni se sabe ni como ni cuando, pero se hizo" algo si dijeron...no debemos tomarnoslo tan a pecho.

volviendo al topic....otro voto para la Myka...mi señora arranco con la mas basica de esas...luego que le gusto la rodada...la mejore hasta ponerla casi Myka Comp Disc (creo) ...luego se me lesiono (no en la bici) y no hay posibilidad de que ruede en un año...la vendimos en Dic...con las esperanzas de que cuando pueda volver a rodar intentemos con una tandem  ... pero eso es otra historia...

Edit: en el blog pedaleandoando...en la pagina de "las bicis de la casa" aun esta un poco de la historia de la Myka...este fin creo que actualizo esa seccion.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Mal timming

Pudimos haber hecho tratos con esa Myka



martinsillo said:


> La deifinición de "bici chafa" se la pone uno y su bolsillo...eso creo que no tiene discu jeje
> lo importante es darle a la rodada mi buen Jack...ahora tambien estamos los que como yo, no nos armamos bicis de miles y miles de pesos, pero si nos gusta que queden bonitas
> 
> Como se dijo ya en este foro una vez, el Foro Mex es un poco elitista y ya no hay mucho que se haga contra eso..."se hizo asi, ni se sabe ni como ni cuando, pero se hizo" algo si dijeron...no debemos tomarnoslo tan a pecho.
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ahorita vi en el Facebook una bici Pro-Flex con discos en talla XS por 3500. Parece buena plataforma para empezar.



Respeto las opiniones de todos, pero creo que lo que engancha a alguien que inicia es la experiencia y no la bici en si. Si tiene que ver la bici, pero siendo alguien que apenas inica, no va a apreciar mucho la diferencia. 

Yo inicialmente le queria comprar a mi esposa una Alubike Dragonfly. Es pesada y eso, pero no se si le va a gustar o no... y a ella le gusta esteticamente. Si despues le gusta (y eso depende mas del tipo de rodadas y como le vaya que de la bici), pues si pensaria en algo "mas mejor", pero mientras sea segura, esta bien ajustada y la lleve por terrenos de acuerdo a su capacidad y tecnica, cualquier bici le sirve.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Cuestion de opinión....*

Estimados :

Cuatro conceptos personales al respecto de lo se ha comentado en éste thread.

1.- " El que nació para maceta del corredor no pasa " , aplicado a las bicis yo lo veo así, , el (la) que no entrena , no aprende , no le gusta o de plano no tiene facultades para ciclista de montaña , así le den la mejor bici no se va a convertir en mejor ciclista.

2.- " El que es perico donde quiera es verde...." , aplicado a las bicis yo lo veo así , el (la) persona que tiene facultades , talento y ademas entrena y le gusta el ciclismo va a ser feliz y disfrutar con cualquier bici y esa persona conforme vaya mejorando sus bicis y/ o componentes será todavía mejor ciclista.

3.- Cada quien que se compre lo que pueda y con la bici adquirida simplemente hay que divertirse .

4.- A mí en lo personal no me agrada mucho la idea de irle comprando , regalando o heredando a la pareja ( ya sea esposa, novia , amante , concubina,etc etc ) las bicis que uno ya no usa o los componentes que se nos "van quedando " y así "armarle " su bici ........., en ocasiones he visto a bikers masculinos con sus bicicletones de pocas luces, fibra de carbono, doble suspensión , frenos de disco hidraúlicos, tubeless y junto su amada pareja en una rígida de fierro , con sus v-brakes, su Rock Shock Judy ......no se vale.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Warp said:


> Yo inicialmente le queria comprar a mi esposa una Alubike Dragonfly. Es pesada y eso, pero no se si le va a gustar o no... y a ella le gusta esteticamente. Si despues le gusta (y eso depende mas del tipo de rodadas y como le vaya que de la bici), pues si pensaria en algo "mas mejor", pero mientras sea segura, esta bien ajustada y la lleve por terrenos de acuerdo a su capacidad y tecnica, cualquier bici le sirve.


Mi ex tiene una Dragonfly de stock y generalmente dejaba atrás a más de uno con sus Speich y forks Fox. Como dicen, es el indio, no la flecha. Hizo el singletrack de El Chico y llego tercera de 8 pelados, todos con buenas bikes.

...Que por cierto, esa bike a todos les gustaba más que mi Gary Fisher :-(

Creo que cualquier bici que sea de aluminio es buena para empezar, si le gusta habrá que invertir, si no, tiene bici para dominguear, o en el peor caso, no fue tanta la inversión.


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

JackStephen said:


> Cual es la definicion de "bici chafa" y porque lo "minimo, minimo, ya muy minimo" es Alubike? Cuantos de uds iniciaron en una bici importada? Yo no, y sigo con mi Alubike, y me lleva y me trae a donde sea. La he llevado a Xinte Rock, cada fin al Desierto o al Ajusco, el fin de semana pasado subí de La Venta a Cerro San Miguel. Vaya, que el servicio me lo da, e igual siento que la Turbo me hubiera llevado, mas ahora con los cambios que le he hecho. Tal vez soy el mejor ejemplo de un "cheap bastard", pero no veo la necesidad de gastarse varios miles de pesos cuando hay opciones economicas, y mas aun para quienes apenas comienzan. Tal vez el problema es que son nacionales, y a algunos les gusta apantallar con nombres impronunciables y pinturas bonitas.


Nadie dijo que fuera "chafa" alubike pero que si es lo minímo que le puede comprar a su chica, por los siguientes puntos:

Alubike solo fabrica un mod. de mujer "unitalla" osea que si eres alta o muy bajita (como tu servidora) esa bicicleta es ideal para tí, entonces ¿ Por qué para los chicos si hay diversas tallas si debiera ser lo mismo? Todos sabemos la respuesta del porque en bicicletas hasta como en calzones existen tallas para la diferentes personas.

Ahora bien, yo la primer bicicleta que me compré para entrar a este mundo fue una Myka Specialized que si puedo pronunciar, aunque la primera con la que anduve en ciudad era una turbo que me regalaron y que su precio oscilaba en los 4 mil pesos y con tan solo 4 salidas en el malecón la arrumbé y la´malvendí en 800 pesos y eso porque yo sabía que no me darian mas.

Otro punto de la bicicleta alubike de mujer es ke viene con componentes ¿microshift? yo no lo es visto en otro tipo de bicicletas pero si sé que por 1000 pesos si le puedo meter unos shimano y que traen hasta numeritos para ir vendiendo que platos llevo (estoy hablando de alguien que inicia y necesita ir viendo esas combinaciones, ya despues uno se acostumbra a sentirlo en la fuerza de las piernas)

Y por último y muy importante son sus frenos que solo tiene de V-brake osea que si le quiero poner unos de disco para mayor seguridad, comodidad o desempeño le tengo que poner unos 2 mil pesos aproximadamente.

Aclaro puntos anteriores:

Comodidad: Para quitar y poner la llanta sin estar lastimandome las manos o ejercer mucha fuerza (seguimos hablando de que somos mujeres y a veces no nos gusta tanto depender de los chicos)

Seguridad: En alguna bajada con arena y como se es primcipiante imaginate que no agarre el de v-brake o simplemente no este bien ajustado, no es indispensable el disco pero si muy comodo.

Y de desem´peño mejor ni hablar para no comparar una con otra marca.

No soy malinchista pero Alubike no le está dando su lugar a la mujer que gusta del ciclismo, cosa que otras marcas si han tomado en cuenta en el mercado mexicano y que por unos 2 ó 3 mil pesos más puedes comprar una buena bicicleta con mejores componenetes y que si el dia de mañana a tu novia no le gustó te será más sencillo vender, comparada a una alubike que cualquiera puede adquirir en pagos en un Martí a comprarla seminueva.

Yo tuve la Myka y lo único que no me gusto de ella es que cuando rodé con otras chicas cualquiera traía ese mod. o bien otro de Specialized y no se distinguía tu bicicleta, como mujer soy vanidosa y decidí buscar otra Opción a Specialized no por calidad sino por vanidad.

Hay marcas como Cannondale y Giant que ya incursionaron en el mercado femenino y las puedes conseguir en el país, y que muy difícil ves a una chica en ese tipo de bicicleta y son bicicletas que bien valen la pena tambien para iniciar, y ya el dia que no la quieres las vendes y seguro que no le perderás mucho.

En mi familia ya hemos tenido una alubike de dama pero la cambiamos muy rápido por una Cannondale (que nadie mas tenia por la zona y a cual mas chica le gusto el diseño porque no son tan comerciales) pero la vendimos y compramos otra de la misma marca.

Y ahorita estoy esperando una santa Cruz que sé que nadie mas traerá por aquí.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Parece que la historia se repite con que opinan de esta oferta y esta bici? tambien de klavius

no participo pero como me divierto.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*La experiencia, NO la bici*

:rockon: Aquí, SI, coincido con nuestro buen moderador Warp. 

En los años que tengo rodando, me ha tocado rodar mucho en grupos mixtos, y realmente a las mujeres no les interesa la marca de bici o que componentes trae. 

Mas bien ellas disfrutan del ejercicio, del paseo, de la compañia en si, de la experiencia emocionante del placer del rodar, por rodar. :crazy:

Aqui les mando la foto de la bici que le compre a mi novia, para que iniciara en el mundo del mtb, esque, andaba muy gastado con la compra de mis ultimos cuadros Turner e Intense y solo me alcanzó para esto:

:winker:









Ahora, mi estimado Klavius, si ya te quieres ver muy esplendido y quedar bien, pues te recomiendo este modelito:









Saludos
Dr Foes


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Creo que en cuestión de tallas y modelos específicos para mujer, date una vuelta por el foro de chicas, a algunas les gusta los modelos específicos para mujer y a otras no, creo que lo que he leido las chicas altas les puede ir mejor un cuadro para hombre que uno específico.

En cuanto a que bici es buena, creo que mucho depende si le gusta a ella la bici, sea o no sea buena. Si a ella le gusto tal o cual bici, la va a usar mas que si le compras una de fibra de carbono con no se cuantas cosas que no le gusto. 

Yo creo que Specialized tiene buenas bicis, si la bici esta dentro de su presupuesto y le gusta esta muy bien. Y busca bien donde la sacas las primeras veces, que sea algo que disfrute y no una rodada de revienta un pulmón para subir y reza al bajar. 

Si sales en un grupo, a veces sale mas fácil para ella que otra persona que no seas tu le ayude, como que le da mas confianza. Como que no siente que tiene que lucirse ni nada, entonces si estas tu ahi como metiche igual se cohibe un poco, pero depende mucho de como sea ella.

Busca a Jorge de Avila, el a veces da cursos de manejo, y puede que haya un buen ambiente para que empiece ella a entrar en confianza.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Club de Tobi...............o Toby ?*



foesfoesfxr said:


> Parece que la historia se repite con que opinan de esta oferta y esta bici? tambien de klavius
> 
> no participo pero como me divierto.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ojalá que no se repita , fueron 175 capítulos de esa foronovela y al final la BMC se quedó vestida y alborotada con su viaje a México ja ja ja .

Otro " ojalá " , ojalá que mas damitas opinaran sobre bicis de mujer o que el DrF035 suba mas fotos ilustrativas ............de las bicis............

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

cannondale hardtail, cuadro talla 15" con suspension lefty. lijera, rapida, no se va a arrepentir!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Bueno, pues para que no digan que luego de alborotarlos no pasa nada. Ya tengo la bici para mi novia que va a iniciar. No es la super bici, pero creo que está bien para que entre a esto.

Una Scott Aspect 50, que es más bien del tipo recreativo, pero creo que le aguantará bien. Ahora si ya podremos saber si luego de un tiempo le gusta el deporte o lo odia y lo abandona. Si le gusta pues seguro querrá otra bici de mayor rango, y si no le gusta pues el gasto no fue tanto y la puedo vender.

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

Compre esta bici para mi hija. 29ers, tu sabes que quieres.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Que sinsentido. Vienes, preguntas por una bici para dama y terminas comprando una aspect? :thumbsup: vientos!

Esos V-brakes le van a encantar. Felicidades


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> Que sinsentido. Vienes, preguntas por una bici para dama y terminas comprando una aspect? :thumbsup: vientos!
> 
> Esos V-brakes le van a encantar. Felicidades


Sarcasmo?? 

Creo que hizo una buena compra.

Klavius, creo que es una excelente bicicleta para principiantes, tomaste en consideración un poco de cada consejo. No es una bici especial para dama, pero sí es un cuadro ligero, supongo que talla pequeña y si la probó y le sienta bien está más que excelente. Como dije antes, es necesario un cuadro con geometría Women Specific. 
Yo personalmente creo que unos V-brakes bien ajustados frenan tan bien como unos de disco hidráulicos, sobre todo si el (o la en este caso) ciclista es ligera. Claro, es más cómodo un freno hidráulico, pero también es mucho más caro.

Pero se te olvidó la parte más importante!!! :madman: :madman:

FOTOS!! (y claro, si son al estilo DrFoes mejor, pero de la bici sola también son buenas)

Saludos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Còmo entonces no te quedaste ni con la Myka de Specialized que tiene geometria de mujer asi como, manillar, puños, sillìn y potencia mas corta? Ah y eso sin contar que ya traia frenos de disco que por una parte son mas comodos que los V-Brake

Terminaste comprando una de caballero porque asi te ahorraste una lana sin pensar que al final vendrìa siendo lo mismo si hay que hacerle los cambios que una chica requiere en una bicicleta especifica:

Sillìn dama $1,000 pesos
Frenos de disco $1,500 pesos
Puños dama $300 pesos (estos no son tan necesarios)
manillar $1,000 pesos 
Potencia $500 pesos

Pues en mi opiniòn no fue una buena compra pero de que te ahorraste una lana si te la ahorraste (por el momento) ya el tiempo dirà.

Aclaro: En mi opiniòn, osea solo mia, los demàs puede opinar diferente pero eso es lo que nos hace ser.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Mtb02 said:


> Còmo entonces no te quedaste ni con la Myka de Specialized que tiene geometria de mujer asi como, manillar, puños, sillìn y potencia mas corta? Ah y eso sin contar que ya traia frenos de disco que por una parte son mas comodos que los V-Brake
> 
> Terminaste comprando una de caballero porque asi te ahorraste una lana sin pensar que al final vendrìa siendo lo mismo si hay que hacerle los cambios que una chica requiere en una bicicleta especifica:
> 
> ...


Ya dejen de regañar al pobre hombre, si fuera tacaño se hubiera comprado una Turbo en la Comer, los frenos de disco NO son indispensables para una mujer,sí ayudan pero no es una necesidad básica, tampoco el manillar, los puños ni la potencia forzosamente. ¿cómo sé todo esto si no soy mujer? porque la dueña de mis quincenas sí lo es y ella se compró una Merida cuadro 15 para hombre (color azul cielo que va bien para una chica), con frenos v-brake. Y es la más feliz cuando sale a rodar conmigo. Y conozco otras chicas (ok mujeres... lo que pasa es que yo así hablo) que también ruedan con bicicletas normales (no WS) sin ningún problema. 
Y si termina por no gustare el rollo de la bici de montaña es más fácil vender una bicicleta normal que una especial para mujer. (no por ser misogino, sino que estadísticamente hay más hombres en el cerro que mujeres).


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

De acuerdo con triphop, pero entonces no entiendo la razón del post si terminó comprando un cuadro MS (macho specific).

A mi esposa le tuve que cambiar a frenos de disco como a los 2 meses de que empezó a rodar. Era de lo mas miedosa para las bajadas, pero le gustó la velocidad y se tuvo que hacer el gasto. 

El pasado fin de semana la mandé por delante en las bajadas para ir checandola, y creo que tengo que ir ahorrando para una FS jaja.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> De acuerdo con triphop, pero entonces no entiendo la razón del post si terminó comprando un cuadro MS (macho specific).
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

